
The Lifestyle of the Digital Nomad - peacefullatom
https://dev.to/peacefullatom/the-lifestyle-of-the-digital-nomad-507g
======
kmarc
I did hop on the digital nomad train a couple of years ago.

I had to realize it's just a millennial, fancy word for being a monitor bound
slave and making up some fancy terms (online marketer, digital marketing
professional) for crunching numbers / clicking ads / creating those ads,
remotely; where remote usually means a place where your pay worth more. Oh,
and don't forget, now you are self employed, so don't need to worry about
deductions for your retirement savings and such - if you are a really
smaaaaaart nomad, you even move to Cyprus to optimize your taxes, how lovely.

Now put this into an Instagram-deluded world (so that these nomads can show
how TRULY HAPPY™ they are), and you will find yourself in a kindergarten you
don't really want to belong.

I met a lot of cool people on my way, who own cool businesses, and do cool
work. There is one thing common with them. We don't need to put the digital
nomad BS label on us. Probably we also make more than those fancy insta-stars,
but this is not the point.

I ended up saying "I travel for work", withdrawing myself from the digital
nomad groups and communities, and gladly deleting Instagram for good.

